
Ask HN: What is the difference between a devops and an infrastructure engineer? - mohamedbassem
Recently I wrote a blog post about my internship at a startup in Egypt ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.mbassem.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;02&#x2F;04&#x2F;my-journey-with-trustious&#x2F; ) that helped me find my passion. I knew the kind of work I love but I can&#x27;t find a suitable title for it. I think it&#x27;s either an infrastructure engineer or a devops engineer. So I would love to know the difference between both of them from the requirements and responsibilities point of view. Thank you.
======
Perdition
DevOps was originally supposed to be about moving dev and ops out of their
respective silos and into one combined team so as to break down communication
barriers and help each side understand their duties better. Under this model
there is no such thing as a "DevOps engineer" as "DevOps" is a team structure
not a job title.

Now days "DevOps" often just means "cloud deployment engineer" or "we can get
a developer to look after the servers".

What you seem interested in is the ops side of things. Usually this will be
under a title like sysadmin, deployment engineer, "DevOps".

------
dennybritz
Generally speaking there is little standard terminology for job titles. What
is called "Infrastructure Engineer" at company A may be called "DevOps
engineer" at company B, and "Deployment Ninja" at company C. When looking for
a job your best bet is probably to search for specific skills, not job titles.

Personally I would call what you are interested in DevOps (I only skimmed the
blog post). To me an infrastructure engineer sounds like someone designing and
implementing the infrastructure of a distributed backend system, not someone
dealing with deployment.

